# Legal Length when towing?



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

I currently own a Ford F-150 and pull a regular size pop up with it. My question is I am looking to buy a 12 ft boat with a trailer and hook that to the back of the camper. So I would be pulling a pop-up and a boat trailer.

Is this legal? Is there a total length that cant be exceeded?

Also, if anyone has experience pulling 2 things at once, let me know how difficult it is.

Thanks!


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Numero uno, don't try to back it up!!! The length law is 75ft. first trailer is to be attached by 5th wheel,and be equiped with brakes, second trailer should have surge brakes. I'm not sure about a pop-up. Can you build a rack so you can carry the boat on the pop-up? No trouble pulling it or turning it.

Good Luck1


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

in michigan , you can pull a 5th wheel plus a boat behind that as long as you are within the legal length . some states allow you to pull two trailers behind the tow vehicle , but , not michigan


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello....Michigan length law says the maximum legal length is 65 feet. Can't pull the boat behind the pop up as stated earlier. Go to: www michiganlegislature org and in the MCL box type in 257.721. Gives you the scoop on what is legal and what is not. Also, to pull what is called the recreational double you would need an "R" endorsement on your drivers license. (Unless you have an appropriate CDL) Type in 257.312i in the MCL box and that info will be provided. Its just a written test and you can get the test booklet for study at www michigan gov/sos.

When you type in the sites just put in the dots. The website would not let me post the URL's. 
Have a great season!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

cliftp said:


> When you type in the sites just put in the dots. The website would not let me post the URL's.


Just so you know, this website will let you post links (URLs) once you have made enough postings. This is to prevent someone from joining and posting links to inappropriate sites. I don't know what the number is but it might be 20 msgs.

But, it should be a helpful answer to the original poster.

The URL you were trying to post:
http://www.michigan.gov/sos


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Link to recreational double info....

http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127--25410--,00.html


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

cliftp said:


> Hello....Michigan length law says the maximum legal length is 65 feet. Can't pull the boat behind the pop up as stated earlier. Go to: www michiganlegislature org and in the MCL box type in 257.721. Gives you the scoop on what is legal and what is not. Also, to pull what is called the recreational double you would need an "R" endorsement on your drivers license. (Unless you have an appropriate CDL) Type in 257.312i in the MCL box and that info will be provided. Its just a written test and you can get the test booklet for study at www michigan gov/sos.
> 
> When you type in the sites just put in the dots. The website would not let me post the URL's.
> Have a great season!


I was sure they changed the length a few years ago, it was 65"..??


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> I was sure they changed the length a few years ago, it was 65"..??


Check the date on the other posts they were from 2007


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> Check the date on the other posts they were from 2007


I did.. 75' now..


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> I did.. 75' now..


I met the date the last post was made. It was made in 2007


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> I did.. 75' now..


 Varies by State. RV Double Towing & Triple Towing Laws By State And By Vehicle - See If It's Legal To RV Triple Tow In The States That You'll Be Traveling Through (thefuntimesguide.com)


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Here’s mine. 73ft











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Here’s mine. 73ft
> 
> View attachment 757158
> 
> ...


That's awesome


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Here’s mine. 73ft
> 
> View attachment 757158
> 
> ...


Holy hell. That's a man sized rig right there. Deeeecent

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ETW (May 18, 2020)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Here’s mine. 73ft
> 
> View attachment 757158
> 
> ...


She sure is a beaut! But, I'd love to see you parallel park it. 😉


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Here’s mine. 73ft
> 
> View attachment 757158
> 
> ...


Man I wanna see you launch that boat in line like that.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> Man I wanna see you launch that boat in line like that.


Like to see anyone do it.

Just to let some know if they are wondering, park the boat somewhere and unhook it and go park the rv at the site and return to pickup the boat. Reverse when leaving. Never pull into a Mc Donalds or such. Always a big lot such at Walmart and the like.


----------



## bmfox30 (Jul 26, 2017)

Heres my setup. Im under 75' by a couple feet. Taking this setup to Muskallonge State Park this year, only about 375 miles from home.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice looking rigs


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)




----------

